# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Office 16 sortira au second semestre 2015

## Hinault Romaric

*Office 16 sortira au second semestre 2015*
*une prversion de la suite bureautique en cours de test en interne * 

Office 16, actuel nom de code de la prochaine suite bureautique Office, sortira au second semestre 2015.  Linformation a t divulgue par Julia White, responsable marketing Office et Office 365 chez Microsoft, lors de la confrence TechEd Europe.

Cette nouvelle version devrait porter, selon toute vraisemblance, le nom commercial d'Office 2015. Peu de dtails ont cependant t fournis par Julia White sur les nouveauts de cette version.

La suite bureautique serait actuellement en cours dutilisation en interne, dans le cadre dune opration de dogfooding. Quelques partenaires de Microsoft auraient galement eu la primeur dune prversion de  la solution.


Ce qui, logiquement, a laiss place  des fuites dimages sur quelques fonctionnalits dOffice 16, dont la nouvelle fonction  Dites-nous ce que vous voulez faire , qu'on a pu voir sur la version iPad, et la fonction de rotation automatique dimages, qui devrait permettre de mieux positionner les images dans les documents Office.

Ct volution graphique, pas de grand changement compar aux prcdentes versions. Le thme  noir  fait son grand retour (il avait t supprim dans Office 2013), pour apporter plus de confort visuel.

Daprs Mary-Jo Foley de ZdNet, trs souvent informe sur les projets internes de Microsoft,  lentreprise tablait initialement sur une publication au cours du printemps 2015, probablement  la mme priode que Windows 10.

Microsoft compterait publier le client Office au mme moment que les applications serveur. Il faut noter que la firme avait dj annonc que Exchange Server et SharePoint Server seraient publis en 2015. En ce qui concerne Lync, aucune date na t rvle.

Mary-Jo Foley prcise galement que Microsoft aurait bien volu avec le dveloppement dune version dOffice pour tablette Android, qui devrait tre disponible avant la fin de cette anne. Une nouvelle version dOffice pour Mac pourrait aussi tre annonce prochainement (dbut 2015).

Des fuites dimages dOutlook 16 pour Mac ont rvl quelques informations sur cette version. Elle adoptera un design plus plat, en phase avec Yosemite et offrira une prise en charge des crans Retina. Elle senrichira des prvisions mto, ainsi que des notifications push.

*Source*


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelles nouveauts attendez-vous dans Office 16 ?

----------


## Tillo

si j'en crois les captures d'cran vues sur le net, c'est tout de mme vachement moche  ::(:

----------


## dfiad77pro

Un truc simple et super pratique dans ce nouveau office est le moteur de recherche
 qui permet de chercher entre autre dans les fonctionnalits du ruban, 
a peut tre vachement pratique pour les "perdus" dans cette interface ::aie::

----------


## Jibse

Dans la version Office 2013, l'aide VBA n'est plus disponible hors connexion. C'est la seule raison pour laquelle je suis rest  Office 2010.

----------


## Marc-L

Et pourtant pour Office 2013 une documentation locale est disponible ! Voir donc cette discussion

----------


## Shuty

> si j'en crois les captures d'cran vues sur le net, c'est tout de mme vachement moche


Nous dirons plutt qu'ils suivent la tendance du flat design.

----------


## Sodium

> Nous dirons plutt qu'ils suivent la tendance du flat design.


Oui, c'est moche quoi  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est pas parce qu'un truc moche est "tendance" que c'est pas moche.

----------


## ec

Dans les versions "hors ligne" d'office, on pouvait accder trs facilement  une aide contextuelle. La fonction d'aide identifiait la situation dans laquelle on tait et renvoyait une aide pertinente. Depuis que l'aide est en ligne le systme d'aide est devenu compltement obscur. Il a clairement rgress. Il est plus facile de chercher de l'aide avec un moteur de recherche que dans les logiciels d'office. c'est un comble ! Ayant entre autre une activit de formateur je suis au grand regret de conseiller cette forme d'aide  mes stagiaires. 

Donc au lieu de nous inventer de nouvelles fonctions, trs sympathique et trs sophistiques... du style remplissage automatique, certes bluffantes,... mais qu'on oublie trs vite si on ne les pratique pas frquemment, Microsoft devrait faire un trs gros effort sur cet aspect essentiel pour l'usage de la suite Office et nous sortir de ce systme d'aide compltement marcageux et labyrinthique.

----------


## lvr

J'attends la suppression du FLAT DESIGN  ::pan::

----------


## lelouda

*Remettez l'aide VBA en local sans avoir besoin d'une connexion internet.*
Proposez un outil pratique d'utilisation.
Pas besoin de superflu. Droit au but.
 ::zekill::  Le flat design

----------


## candide02

j'aime bien MO picture manager et publisher de windows 2003, il semblerait qu'il ai disparu des dernires versions ?

----------


## candide02

> j'aime bien MO picture manager et publisher de windows 2003, il semblerait qu'il ai disparu des dernires versions ?


qu'ils aient disparus

----------


## XLRATOR

Il est bien vrai que depuis la venue de MS OFFICE  rubans (c.--d. MS Office 2007 et plus) les choses ont beaucoup volu, il faut le dire, mais il y a quand mme une chose que je ne comprends pas  prsent dans ces versions senses tre de plus en plus riches en options et fonctions, l'abandon des fichiers dBASE  extension .DBF dans EXCEL et ACCESS.
Franchement je ne vois pas l'utilit de supprimer une fonctionnalit qui existe dj et qui remplit bien des taches, si ce n'est de forcer les utilisateurs  utiliser les produits MS.
J'ignore s'il existe un sondage sur la toile qui puisse nous rvler l'importance, l'impression, voir mme le dsarroi de la communaut dBASE mais je suis certains que des milliers de personnes regrettent de voir a disparaitre de leur bouquet bureautique tant courtis.
J'espre que quelqu'un de pesant de chez Microsoft reconnaisse lampleur de la btise, pour en fin rintgrer les .DBF ne serait-ce que dans des modules complmentaire  lexemple du fameux SaveAsPDF.

----------


## Citrax

Ya pas a dire, c'est horrible, et ils ont vraiment perdu la fibre design depuis MSO 2013 !! ::ptdr::

----------


## ec

La gestion des contacts et des groupes est un vrai "bordel" dans  Outlook. C'est mme de plus en plus bordlique dans les rcentes  versions. Je l'utilise tous les jours depuis la version Outlook 97 et  aujourd'hui la version 2013.

Des fonctions utiles n'existent pas. 
Par exemple dans  la liste des contacts, si je clique droit sur un contact ... je ne peux  pas l'ajouter  un groupe. Ce n'est pas possible non plus avec une  commande du ruban. On ne peut ajouter un contact  un groupe qu' partir  d'un groupe et encore il faut passer par la recherche de contact dans  le carnet d'adressse...mais ... la recherche dans le carnet d'adresses est  terriblement indigente on ne peut chercher vraiment que sur le nom, en  plus un message ne correspond pas  l'cran ! O est le bouton "Activer"  ?Ce serait aussi bien pratique de pouvoir slectionner plusieurs contacts dans la liste pour les ajouter  un groupe.Si je clique droit sur une adresse de messagerie dans un  mail, on nous ouvre une micro fiche contact il faut ensuite trouver le  moyen d'ouvrir la vraie fiche contact  l'ancienne et ce n'est pas  toujours vident ! On dirait l'bauche d'une nouvelle fiche qui n'a pas  abouti. Il aurait t plus simple de crer un volet simplifi dans la  fiche contact au lieu de ce labyrinthe de formulaires.

Des fonctions utiles ont t supprimes
L'activit d'un contact n'existe plus. Pourquoi cette rgression ?

D'une manire gnrale l'architecture d'Outlook et ses navigations  transversales sont  revoir il faut intgrer plus le carnet d'adresse.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Office 2016 sera lance au deuxime semestre 2015*
*et offrira  lexprience Office la plus complte et familire  pour PC avec un clavier et une souris*

Microsoft travaille sur la prochaine version majeure de sa suite bureautique et de productivit Office. Jusquici, trs peu dinformations ont filtr sur cette version qui sera commercialise sous le nom dOffice 2016.

loccasion dune confrence ddie  Windows 10 qui sest tenue cette semaine dans son campus de Redmond, Microsoft a lev le voile sur les applications Office pour Windows 10.

Tailles essentiellement pour les dispositifs  cran tactile, il semblerait que ces applications naient rien  voir avec Office 2016. En effet, il sagit dapplications universelles (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote et Outlook),  qui offriront une exprience fluide sur PC, tablettes et smartphones.

Ces applications universelles seront prinstalles par dfaut, gratuitement, sur les petites tablettes et smartphones sous Windows 10. Pour les autres dispositifs, elles seront disponibles en tlchargement via le store Windows. Les applications universelles Office seront disponibles avec une prversion de Windows 10 dans les prochaines semaines, et les versions finales sortiront avant la fin de cette anne.


Par ailleurs, Microsoft travaille paralllement sur une autre version de la suite, qui sera ddie aux utilisateurs du clavier et de la souris. Cest en tout cas ce qua laiss entendre la firme dans un billet sur le blog Office.  Cette suite proposera l'exprience Office  la plus complte  laquelle vous tes familier et la mieux adapte aux PC avec un clavier et une souris , a affirm Julia White, responsable Office chez Microsoft

Microsoft demeure cependant avare en informations. Ce qui est logique, puisque lattention de laffirme est tourne actuellement vers sa vision  Cloud Firts, Mobile Firts .

Selon des remueurs, une prversion dOffice 2016 serait en cours dutilisation en interne dans le cadre dune opration de dogfooding. Quelques partenaires de Microsoft auraient galement eu la primeur de cette version. Elle disposerait de la fonction  Dites-nous ce que vous voulez faire , du thme  noir  qui fait son retour, et bien plus.

Office 2016 sera disponible au cours du deuxime semestre de cette anne. 

*Source* : Blog Office

----------


## Sodium

Personnellement je resterai sous open office tant que Microsoft ne sera pas revenu  quelque chose de dcent niveau interface et design.
Je dtestais dj le systme de ruban introduit avec Office 2010, la version 2013 est devenue encore bien pire avec ses couleurs plates et son interface envahissante.

----------


## Kitai

> Personnellement je resterai sous open office tant que Microsoft ne sera pas revenu  quelque chose de dcent niveau interface et design.
> Je dtestais dj le systme de ruban introduit avec Office 2010, la version 2013 est devenue encore bien pire avec ses couleurs plates et son interface envahissante.


Encore le syndrome "Bouh y'a plus le bouton dmarrer !".

Open Office a une interface anti-intuitive, c'est juste par habitude que les gens ont appris  utiliser l'interface open office, et c'est cette mme habitude qui empche les gens de passer  une interface pourtant bien plus ergonomique.

----------


## heinquoi

> Encore le syndrome "Bouh y'a plus le bouton dmarrer !".
> 
> Open Office a une interface anti-intuitive, c'est juste par habitude que les gens ont appris  utiliser l'interface open office, et c'est cette mme habitude qui empche les gens de passer  une interface pourtant bien plus ergonomique.


Mensonge.Troll. Btise. Comme dj dit par d'autre, MS office est devenu abscons. Je l'utilise quotidiennement pour mon travail ( entit spcialis dans l'informatique pourtant) et c'est une calamit pour moi et pour bon nombre de mes collgues. La moindre petite action ncessite de consulter Google. Seul les jeunes levs a MS depuis leurs enfances s'en sorte, et pas grce a leur logique, mais a leur mmoire ! Les seuls raisons qui font persister mon entreprise a conserver ces logiciels sont lhistorique, la compatibilit et les macro. C'est a tel point que les nouveaux documents crs ne respectent plus les formats dfini par l'entreprise. Et, des spcialistes Office, auto proclam (le savoir utiliser MS Office est devenu un enjeux de pouvoir, preuve que tout le monde ne peux pas l'utilis et qu'il a sa logique a lui), se sont mis a faire des modles et des macro qui 9 fois sur 10 ne fonctionnent pas parce que tel ou tel contrainte n'est pas respect. Les macro senses nous simplifier la vie tombent continuellement en erreur pour des raisons impossibles a dterminer mme avec l'aide ou Google. Je me suis dj vu passer une journe sur un pauvre document qui m'aurait pris 20 minutes avec un autre logiciel. 
Juste une calamit, un gouffre financier pour les licences et surtout le temps pass. 

J'ai Libre Office a la maison, et j'en arrive a faire des documents sous LO avant de les exporter sous docx pour mon travail. Non pas que OO ou LO soient la panace, non. Mais ils ont gard le sens commun pour les actions de base. Et par exemple, rajout une ligne a la fin d'un paragraphe se terminant par un tableau prend 2 secondes, sous MS Office je ne sais toujours pas ( c'est pas maj-Entr, a rajoute une ligne mais sur le paragraphe suivant. ) du coup je suis oblig de copier, supprimer et recoller des paragraphes entier juste pour rajouter une ligne en fin de paragraphe se terminant par un tableau.

J'attends avec impatience le jour, ou mon entreprise prendra conscience des pertes financires engendres par MS Office et passera a une autre suite bureautique.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Windows 10 : Microsoft publie sur le Windows Store bta les applications Office*
*pour la Preview de lOS*

Microsoft vient de publier sur le Windows Store bta, les applications universelles Office pour les utilisateurs de la Preview de Windows 10.

Pour tlcharger ces applications, vous devez disposer de Windows 10 Technical Preview build 9926, ce qui implique un enregistrement au programme Windows Insiders. Pour linstant, le pack est constitu dapplications Word, Excel et PowerPoint. Ces applications offrent une exprience tactile optimise pour PC et tablettes.

La version pour tlphones et les mini-tablettes ARM sera publie dans les semaines  venir, probablement au mme moment que Windows 10 pour mobile.

Les applications Office ont t dveloppes en utilisant  Universal apps . Universal apps permet de crer des applications qui sexcutent de faon fluide sur une large gamme de dispositifs (PC, tablettes, smartphones), tout en offrant une exprience adapte  chaque taille dcran.




Les applications arborent un design sobre qui rappelle les variantes dOffice pour iPad et tablettes Android qui avaient t publies lan dernier. La barre doutils est dpouille, et ses lments sont un peu plus larges. Linterface a t pense pour une utilisation sur les dispositifs tactiles, mais offre aussi un support correct du clavier et de la souris.

Les applications Office pour Windows 10 sortiront en version finale avant la fin de cette anne. Elles seront prinstalles par dfaut, gratuitement, sur les petites tablettes et smartphones sous Windows 10. Pour les autres dispositifs, elles seront disponibles en tlchargement via le store Windows.

Microsoft continuera  dvelopper la dclinaison de sa suite de productivit ddie uniquement aux PC traditionnels. La prochaine version majeure, Office 2016, sera lance au deuxime semestre de 2015. 


 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger Word pour Windows 10*

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger Excel pour Windows 10*

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger PowerPoint pour Windows 10*

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

Moi ce qui me fait peur, a va peut-tre vous paratre stupide, mais c'est l'absence d'icnes en haut  droite des fentres (fermeture, agrandissement, rduction). Les applications Windows 8.x plein cran sont extrmement intrusives. Pas moyen de les organiser efficacement, surtout en multi-cran. Et l j'ai peur de retomber sur les mmes problmes. Bon aprs, MS Office c'est pas mon gagne pain, moins je m'en sers, mieux je me porte.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Moi ce qui me fait peur, a va peut-tre vous paratre stupide, mais c'est l'absence d'icnes en haut  droite des fentres (fermeture, agrandissement, rduction). Les applications Windows 8.x plein cran sont extrmement intrusives. Pas moyen de les organiser efficacement, surtout en multi-cran. Et l j'ai peur de retomber sur les mmes problmes. Bon aprs, MS Office c'est pas mon gagne pain, moins je m'en sers, mieux je me porte.


Si j'ai tout suivi, une des nouveauts de windows 10 est de permettre de lancer en mode fentr les applications ModernUI. Je suppose que du coup les icnes rapparaissent  ::):

----------


## Omote

> Si j'ai tout suivi, une des nouveauts de Windows 10 est de permettre de lancer en mode fentr les applications ModernUI. Je suppose que du coup les icnes rapparaissent


Effectivement. La barre de contrle pour la fentre est dynamique pour les applications ModernUI sur desktop. Elle apparat quand on bouge la souris (c'est pourquoi on ne la voit pas sur les photos). Les applications ModernUI sont visibles directement sur le desktop de Windows 10 et peuvent changer de taille. Contrairement  Windows 8.1 ou on perdait le contexte et on pouvait seulement dplacer l'application sur un ct de l'cran et ouvrir le desktop sur l'autre ct. 

Cela fonctionne quand mme moyennement pour l'instant. J'ai eu un bug o un fentre ("Music" je crois), n'affichait pas la barre et j'tais bloqu dans une taille rduite (oblig de tuer l'application pour sortir). Enfin c'est encore en bta.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La prversion d'Office 2016 est disponible pour les dveloppeurs,*
*l'entreprise est au centre des attentions de cette mouture * 

Par le biais de Kirk Koenigsbauer, Vice-Prsident des applications client et des quipes de service Office 365, Microsoft a annonc aux professionnels de linformatique ainsi quaux dveloppeurs la disponibilit en tlchargement dune prversion de sa suite bureautique Office 2016  loccasion de la confrence Convergence qui a actuellement lieu  Atlanta.

 Nous avons dploy une prversion prive dOffice 2016 sur plusieurs mois. Nous sommes dsormais prts  tendre le programme  nos clients commerciaux Office 365, une tape importante qui donne aux professionnels de linformatique ainsi quaux dveloppeurs lopportunit de tester la version  venir. Pour tre clair, ce build prcoce ne contient pas encore toutes les fonctionnalits que nous avons lintention dembarquer dans le produit final. Cependant, depuis les prversions, les clients doivent sattendre  voir de nouvelles fonctionnalits qui leurs seront livres par le biais de mises  jour  a-t-il expliqu dans un billet sur le blog consacr  Office. Passons en revue quelques fonctionnalits apportes par cette mouture.

Concernant la scurit, nous pouvons noter la prise en charge de lauthentification multi-facteur avec lintgration dADAL (Active Directory Authentication Library) mais galement un dispositif de protection contre la perte de donnes (DLP  Data Loss Protection). Concernant ce dispositif, Kirk a expliqu que  avec ces nouvelles capacits, les administrateurs informatiques peuvent crer, grer et renforcer des politiques centralises concernant la cration de contenu et le partage de documents  et les utilisateurs finaux verront des indications concernant les politiques ou des restrictions de partage quand les applications seront dtectes comme tant en violation dune politique en vigueur . En clair, une alerte sera gnre si un utilisateur souhaite partager un document que lentreprise a class par exemple comme confidentiel ou alors la transmission de cette information sera tout simplement bloque.

Microsoft annonce galement le remplacement de la synchronisation base sur RPC par le protocole MAPI-HTTP qui supporte les connectivits Exchange/Outlook. La livraison des courriels a t amlior puisque Redmond avance avoir rduit le temps quil faut pour tlcharger un courriel, afficher la liste des messages ou montrer un nouveau courriel aprs tre sorti du mode hibernation. La fiabilit, la performance et lutilisation du module de recherche Outlook ont galement t amliors et le moteur de recherche bas sur FAST a t intgr dans Exchange.

Un nouveau BITS (Background Intelligence Transfer Service) fait son apparition pour empcher la rcupration de la suite dinterfrer avec des flux plus importants. BITS empche une utilisation de la bande passante lorsque tout autre trafic rseau critique est dtect. Lintgration avec SSCM (System Center Configuration Manager) a t amliore pour permettre aux administrateurs de grer plus finement le dploiement des mises  jour dOffice en utilisant les fonctionnalits natives SCCM. Ils disposeront galement dune gestion de mises  jour plus flexible puisque Microsoft avance avoir cr un moyen pour eux de grer le rythme auquel ils reoivent les mises  jour de fonctionnalit ainsi que les corrections de faille tandis quils recevront rgulirement des mises  jour de scurit. Redmond avance quune fonctionnalit a t ajoute au portail administrateur dOffice 365 pour permettre aux administrateurs de grer lactivation des dispositifs des utilisateurs de lentreprise.

Kirk rappelle  quil ne sagit l que de quelques nouvelles fonctionnalits dont les professionnels de linformatique et les dveloppeurs pourront bnficier dans la prversion. Nous sommes trs heureux de nous tre rendu  cette tape dans notre processus de dveloppement et nous avons hte de recevoir vos retours .

Pour bnficier de cette prversion dOffice 2016, il vous faut au pralable tre inscrit  Connect.

 ::fleche::  tlcharger la prversion Office 2016 sur Microsoft Connect

*Source :* blog Office

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle nouveaut vous intresse le plus ?

----------


## RyzenOC

Le suite bureautique de MS est trs complte, mais les volutions entre office 2007 et 2016 sont peu nombreuse par rapport au cout que peut engendrer la migration.

Pour faire voluer la suite, on peut difficilement amliorer l'existant (word, exel...), mais par contre on peut rajouter plein de nouveau produit, un logiciel de montage video, de cration de page web ou de cration d'animation en html5.... sa ne manque pas.

J'attends surtout de nouveau logiciel pour office2016 mme si c'est peut probable.

----------


## dfiad77pro

Rien que pour la rapidit de recherche sur outlook a vaut le dtour par rapport  2010/2013  ::mouarf:: ...

Je sais pas ceux qui l'utilisent comme moi en entreprise (obligation), 
mais la recherche lorsqu'on  des milliers de mails est lente et bloque l'UI.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

le passage de la 2010 a la 2013 fait perdre quelques habitude.
J'ai du chercher un petit moment ou tait pass le centrer au centre d'une cellule sur un tableau au clic droit.
mais dans l'ensemble le 2013 apporte quelques truc sympa comme l'dition des PDF qui m'a sauv il y a peu.

hte de tester cette version 2016, car office comme VS devient un quotidien et toute amlioration est bonne a prendre, et une mise a jour tous les 3 ans cela reste dans le raisonnable.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Office 2016 est disponible en Public Preview,*
*deux mois aprs une prversion rserve aux professionnels de l'informatique * 

Microsoft a rendu publique la prversion de la nouvelle mouture de sa suite bureautique Office 2016. Pour tre plus prcis, il sagit l de la seconde version test dOffice 2016 qui est disponible, la premire, qui tait alors rserve aux professionnels de linformatique, avait t mis  leur disposition en mars 2015. Cette nouvelle mouture est disponible  la fois pour les abonns Office 365 comme ceux qui ne le sont pas, quil sagisse dutilisateurs  domicile ou dentreprises. 

Cette nouvelle mouture d'Office intgre entre autre une meilleure prise intgration de OneDrive pour accder et diter les documents dans le Cloud et ce depuis n'importe quel appareil. Notons galement des fonctions d'dition collaborative des documents au sein du client Word 2016 (plusieurs utilisateurs pourront dsormais diter le mme document en temps rel, comme on peut le faire sur Google Docs depuis quelques temps), ou encore des applications dites  Smart  qui permettent une utilisation personnalise d'Office qui sera tributaire des habitudes de chaque utilisateur (dont Clutter une fonction de la bote de messagerie Outlook qui rappelle la bote de rception prioritaire Gmail et qui apprend  distinguer les courriels importants des autres en les classant automatiquement  Clutter fera remonter les e-mails qui intressent le plus l'internaute en fonction de ceux qu'il a l'habitude de lire et auxquels il rpond - , ou Tell Me, qui se veut lhritier de Clippy, un assistant qui pourra fournir de laide), ou encore des fonctions d'analyse de donnes.

Office 2016 tourne sur les plateformes Windows 7, Windows 8 et Windows 10, aussi bien sur les ordinateurs de bureau, les ordinateurs portables ou les tablettes. Pour pouvoir utiliser cette prversion les utilisateurs qui disposent dOffice 2013 doivent dabord le dsinstaller puisque les deux versions ne peuvent pas fonctionner cte  cte. La bonne nouvelle est que cette preview sera mise  jour rgulirement jusqu sa commercialisation et mme aprs, semble-t-il. La version finale dOffice 2016 devrait tre disponible  lautomne. Microsoft Office 2016 Public Preview est disponible ds  prsent depuis un site ddi sur lequel on peut tlcharger l'installeur en version 32 ou 64 bits. 

 ::fleche::  tlcharger Office 2016

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Office 2016 senrichit de fonctionnalits pour le travail collaboratif, dont la codition en temps rel*
*et atteint 1 million de testeurs en 1 mois*

Microsoft avait mis  la disposition des utilisateurs au mois de mai dernier une prversion de la prochaine mise  jour majeure de sa suite bureautique et de productivit Office 2016.

Pratiquement un mois aprs, la firme annonce avoir franchi le cap symbolique des 1 million de testeurs dOffice 2016 sur Windows et Mac.

Pour loccasion, Microsoft les gratifie de quelques nouvelles fonctionnalits, qui mettent laccent sur le travail collaboratif.

La fonctionnalit  Real Time Presence  dans Word permet  plusieurs utilisateurs dditer en temps rel un document Word qui est partag  travers OneDrive. Elle est pour linstant disponible aux abonns  OneDrive for Business. Elle sera tendue  tous bientt.




Lautre fonctionnalit vise  simplifier le partage de fichiers. En un clic sur  partager  dans le ruban Office, lutilisateur pourra sauvegarder son document dans le Cloud et le rendre accessible  dautres personnes.

La fonction Insights for Office (disponible dans Word et Outllok) utilise le moteur de recherche Bing pour permettre aux utilisateurs dinsrer des informations contextuelles sur un fichier,  partir du Web.  Lutilisateur aura juste besoin de slectionner un mot-cl, et  Insights se chargera dafficher des informations pertinentes provenant  Bing.

Microsoft fait galement savoir quelle a facilit la rcupration danciennes versions dun fichier sur  SharePoint ou OneDrive for Business. Pour voir ou restaurer une version prcdente dun fichier, il suffira de cliquer sur loption  Historique  dans le menu  Fichier .

Dautres mises  jour mineures sont galement disponibles, notamment des amliorations de Power Pivot  et du correcteur orthographique, ainsi que des corrections de bogues et des amliorations de la stabilit.

La version stable dOffice 2016 est prvue pour lautomne sur Windows et pour lt sur Mac. 

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger la prversion d'Office 2016*

*Source* : blog Office

----------


## Gugelhupf

> La fonctionnalit  Real Time Presence  dans Word permet  plusieurs utilisateurs dditer en temps rel un document Word qui est partag  travers OneDrive.


N'est-ce pas une fonctionnalit que propose dj Google depuis belle lurette dans son drive ?  ::aie::

----------


## emilie77

Le seul logiciel qui m'interessais  pour le travail collaboratif et la codition en temps rel c'etait Access...

----------


## seblutfr

> N'est-ce pas une fonctionnalit que propose dj Google depuis belle lurette dans son drive ?


C'est ce que dit la news prcdente.
Tout dpend ce qu'on entend par "belle lurette".
Et Office propose des fonctions de travail collaboratif depuis la version 2010, mais a n'tait pas en temps rel (surlignement des cellules modifies par d'autres au moment de l'enregistrement, boite de dialogue en cas de conflit.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> N'est-ce pas une fonctionnalit que propose dj Google depuis belle lurette dans son drive ?



Et mme si c'est le cas , cela veut il dire que Microsoft ne doit pas rattraper son "retard" ? Sous prtexte que quelqu'un a dj sortie la mme chose.

moi je trouve au contraire que c'est positif on est plus oblig de se limit a une seul solution.

----------


## Gugelhupf

"belle lurette" : j'utilise la fonctionnalit qui permet de travailler en mode collaboratif sur un fichier Excel depuis l'anne dernire. En allant sur la version anglaise de Wikipdia, et si je ne me trompe pas  la lecture, on apprend que cette fonctionnalit est propose depuis le 19 mars 2013 ... donc une "ternit" plutt.

Bien sur que Microsoft doit rattraper son retard, c'est son outil  la base. Ce qui me choque, c'est que ce problme (trs nervant) li au fait qu'on ne puisse travailler qu'une personne  la fois sur un document Excel ce soit un concurrent qui l'ait "rsolu" en premier.

A y rflchir, mise  part le monopole sur les OS et la suite Office qui garde sa popularit, je ne vois plus dans quel domaine Microsoft est vraiment leader.

----------


## seblutfr

> "belle lurette" : j'utilise la fonctionnalit qui permet de travailler en mode collaboratif sur un fichier Excel depuis l'anne dernire. En allant sur la version anglaise de Wikipdia, et si je ne me trompe pas  la lecture, on apprend que cette fonctionnalit est propose depuis le 19 mars 2013 ... donc une "ternit" plutt.
> 
> Bien sur que Microsoft doit rattraper son retard, c'est son outil  la base. Ce qui me choque, c'est que ce problme (trs nervant) li au fait qu'on ne puisse travailler qu'une personne  la fois sur un document Excel ce soit un concurrent qui l'ait "rsolu" en premier.
> 
> A y rflchir, mise  part le monopole sur les OS et la suite Office qui garde sa popularit, je ne vois plus dans quel domaine Microsoft est vraiment leader.


Je n'ai pas tout compris  ton propos.
Dans Excel 2010, tu as dans l'onglet Rvision, Partager le classeur, une case  cocher "Permettre une modification multi-utilisateur", qui te propose le fonctionnement que j'ai dcris dans mon prcdent post. Ca n'a pas la souplesse de ce que propose Google, mais a existe depuis avril 2010.

----------


## Sodium

C'est toujours aussi laid et confus, j'en resterai encore et toujours  Office 2003 et Open office.

J'attends avec impatience le jour o un designer de chez eux clamera enfin : "Eh mais au fait, le flat design, c'est moche".

----------


## Dasoft

C'est quoi ces trolls de base "heinquoi et Sodium" ?
Si vous souhaitez rester aussi improductif, vous pouvez toujours utiliser Internet Explorer 6  ::roll::

----------


## Sodium

> C'est quoi ces trolls de base "heinquoi et Sodium" ?
> Si vous souhaitez rester aussi improductif, vous pouvez toujours utiliser Internet Explorer 6


Ce n'est pas du troll.

Microsoft, avec son dlire du flat design, a converti tout ses logiciels en interfaces austres, tristes et souvent confuses  cause d'un manque d'lments graphiques dlimitant les diffrents groupes de fonction, entranant, entrainant dans la foule tout le web qui s'est transform en concours de qui utilisera le plus de carrs monochromes.
Je n'en peux plus d'attendre que nos machines surpuissantes et nos crans  dfinitions de folie affichent  nouveau, ombres, textes, arrondis, fioritures, bref, tout ce qui rend un graphisme attrayant et intressant.

Si de Vinci avait peint la Joconde aujourd'hui, a aurait donn a et il y aurait eu des designers compltement  l'ouest pour trouver a gnial :

----------


## HelpmeMM

> A y rflchir, mise  part le monopole sur les OS et la suite Office qui garde sa popularit, je ne vois plus dans quel domaine Microsoft est vraiment leader.


Si je reprend mes vieux cours de market je pense que tu confond leader et visionnaire , le leader a les PDM le visionnaires tente par son approche nouvelle de les lui piquer.

le risque est que souvent le visionnaire devient leader et ne souhaite plus prendre de risque alors que le nouvelle arrivant , lui se le permet , *cela ne peux pas tre appliquer tout le temps et dans tous les cas* , mais pour le coup la a colle plutt bien

----------


## RyzenOC

> le risque est que souvent le visionnaire devient leader et ne souhaite plus prendre de risque alors que le nouvelle arrivant , lui se le permet , cela ne peux pas tre appliquer tout le temps et dans tous les cas , mais pour le coup la a colle plutt bien


Parce que Windows8 n'tais pas risqu ? fusionner le monde du pc/tablette et Smartphones ntais pas "visionnaire" ?





> Si de Vinci avait peint la Joconde aujourd'hui, a aurait donn a et il y aurait eu des designers compltement  l'ouest pour trouver a gnial :


Il y'a bien des artistes qui aiment des peintures avec que des lignes blanches sur fond blanc, et qui dbourses des milliers d' pour ca, cf Extrait de "Art" de Yasmina Reza, qui critique assez bien.

----------


## pidoupidou

Chouette office 2016.
Mais, j'ai l'impression que MS Picture Manager, ne sera pas contenu dans le package. Si tel est le cas, je me contenterai de office 2010 qui en contient et qui me permet de compresser mes images surtout lorsqu'elles sont trs lourdes pour l'envoi.

----------


## loufab

C'est a le progrs !
Quand l'homme est pass du cheval  la vapeur, certains ont crier  l'hrsie, quand on est pass de 2003  2007 idem. De Windows 7  8 a a, et a continue  grincer. De 2010  2013 avec la suppression de ce gouffre  GDI, a grince encore.

Allez dans quelques temps vous n'y penserez plus.

Il faut utiliser les logiciels pour ce qu'ils sont et rien d'autre. :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La suite bureautique Office 2016 est disponible sur Windows et Mac,* 
*les premiers servis seront les abonns  Office 365 * 

Conformment  son planning, Microsoft a lanc sa suite bureautique Office 2016 sur Windows. De nombreuses fonctionnalits dans cette mouture ont dj t testes par les millions dutilisateurs qui ont tlcharg la prversion (une premire prversion avait t disponible en mars 2015 pour les professionnels et une seconde en mai 2015 pour le public). Office 2016 tourne sur les plateformes Windows 7, Windows 8 et Windows 10, aussi bien sur les ordinateurs de bureau, les ordinateurs portables ou les tablettes.

Word apporte longlet  Cration  qui permet daccder rapidement aux lments de conception qui permettent doptimiser vos documents. Le volet  Aperus  affiche les informations contextuelles pertinentes du web dans lexprience de lecture et de cration. La co-cration permet  plusieurs personnes de travailler simultanment sur le mme document Word. Cette fonctionnalit sera tendue par la suite  Excel et PowerPoint.

Excel pour sa part propose un module complmentaire  Utilitaire danalyse  pour effectuer des analyses statistiques ou techniques complexes. Avec les segments de tableau crois dynamique, vous pouvez plus facilement dcouvrir des modles au sein de grands volumes de donnes.

PowerPoint intgre un fil de commentaires pour vous permettre davoir des conversations utiles  ct du texte discut, mais aussi de changer le style de votre prsentation  laide de variantes de thme (diffrents jeux de couleurs pour un thme). 

OneNote vous permet de capturer vos notes, mais aussi de les amliorer. Le partage des notes est facilit et il est possible dajouter des balises  vos notes.

Outlook prend en charge la technologie  Push Mail . Il est possible de dplacer des messages de votre bote de rception vers une archive en ligne sur le serveur pour librer de lespace dans votre bote aux lettres. Dans ce cas, lorsque vous aurez besoin daccder  vos messages archivs, il vous suffira de vous rendre au dossier darchivage en ligne disponible dans le volet de navigation. Il est galement possible dafficher plusieurs calendriers en parallle. La fonctionnalit Clutter quant  elle permettra de trier les mails selon les habitudes de lutilisateur.

Un assistant  Tell me , matrialis par un champ  Dites-nous ce que vous voulez faire , devrait faire son apparition dans Word, Excel, PowerPoint et Outlook pour permettre la recherche doptions par simples mots-cls. Il vous suffira alors de slectionner laction que vous voulez raliser pour que le logiciel vous montre la dmarche  suivre pour y parvenir.

La version 2016 dOffice dispose dune protection contre la perte de donnes (DLP). Le principe est dalerter un utilisateur qui souhaite envoyer un document (Word, Excel ou PowerPoint) de la prsence dune information classe confidentielle, ou tout simplement de bloquer la transmission de cette information. Une fonctionnalit qui devrait ravir les entreprises.

Pour acheter la nouvelle mouture de la suite bureautique, vous avez plusieurs options. Vous pouvez passer par une souscription  Office 365 qui commence  7 euros par mois TTC pour la version Office 365 Personnel, ou alors vous pouvez choisir dacheter une licence dfinitive. Pour le moment, les prix de la dernire option nont pas encore t communiqus, mais, selon les rumeurs, il se situerait autour de 130 euros pour les ditions familiales et tudiantes et de 230 euros pour ldition petite entreprise.

*Source :* blog Office

----------


## air-dex

Office "non merci  ::nono:: " 365.




> Un assistant  Tell me , matrialis par un champ  Dites-nous ce que vous voulez faire , devrait faire son apparition dans Word, Excel, Powerpoint et Outlook pour permettre la recherche doptions par simples mots-cls. Il vous suffira alors de slectionner laction que vous voulez raliser pour que le logiciel vous montre la dmarche  suivre pour y parvenir.

----------


## ternel

Carrment!

Un assistant!

Parce que l'interface est si intuitive que l'utilisateur risquerait de se perdre  ::aie::

----------


## zkunk

Hello,

Je me suis abonn  Office 365 familiale (65/an pour l'installation d'office sur 5 postes), ce qui correspond  mon parfaitement  mon besoin d'installer office 2013 sur 3 ordi.
Je l'installe sur 1 ordi il y a 2 mois, pas de problme, a installe le 2013.
Je viens de l'installer sur un second ordi, et l c'est le drame.... *office 2016*.. Quelques bugs surement d  la nouveaut (ex: lorsque j'ouvre un fichier excel, a n'ouvre pas le fichier mais excel vide..) qui gnent mes utilisateurs.. J'ai cherch sur le net, mais ne trouve aucun moyen de revenir en 2013........

Est-ce que tre abonn Office 365 signifie disposer uniquement de la dernire version en cours de Office? 

Merci

----------


## loufab

Trs bonne version que cette 2016.

----------

